# النحــــــــاس و سبائكــــه



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*النحـــــــــاس و سبائكـــــــه*

النحاس* (Copper*) فلز يرمز له بـ (Cu) عدده الذري 29, ووزنه الذري 63,54 , كثافته 8,95 , ونقطة أنصهاره 1083 درجة مئوية, ونقطة غليانه 2310 درجة مئوية, وتكافؤه 1و2.يوجد في الطبيعة بصورة منفردة او متحدة على شكل أكاسيد, ينقى بالتحليل الكهربائي, والنحاس مادة لينة القوام قابلة للطرق تتفاعل مع الجو مكونة نوع من الصدأ يعرف بأوكسيد النحاس لونها أخضر وهي مادة سامة, والنحاس عموما بطئ التفاعل مع الحوامض المخففة.
يعتبر النحاس من اقدم المعادن التي اكتشفها الانسان القديم و طوعا لاستخداماته المختلفة.
النحاس مادة جيدة للتوصيل الحراري والتوصيل الكهربائي, لذا تصنع منه المبادلات الحرارية والاسلاك والتوصيلات الكهربائية, كذلك يستخدم النحاس في صنع البطاريات والعدات الكهربائية والصناعية وأوعية الطهي.
يدخل النحاس في تركيب العديد من السبائك حيث يضاف مثلا للذهب بكميات قليلة لاعطاء الذهب الصلادة الكافية في تصنيع المخشلات, وتصنع منه العملات المعدنية كعملة نحاسية أو يدخل ضمن السبائك, يدخل في صناعة البرونز (سبيكة), وكذلك قي صناعة الأعتدة الحربية, وبعض الأجهزة والمعدات الموسيقية.

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله تعالى ......


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

النحـــــــــاس​فلز ذو لون خاص به، بين الحمرة والبنية، أما منصهره، وصفائحه الرقاق جدا فيتميزان بلون أخضر في الضوء النافذ. 
ويأتي النحاس في المجموعة الانتقالية رقم (11) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (29)، ووزنه الذري (63.546)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (8.9). وينصهر النحاس عند درجة حرارة حوالي (1083) درجة مئوية، ويغلي عند درجة حرارة (2567) مئوية. هذا وتنخفض درجة انصهاره في الهواء، ويعزى أمر الانخفاض في درجة الانصهار إلى تكون أكسيد النحاسوز في المنصهر، نتيجة لاتحاد أكسجين الهواء بالنحاس المنصهر. 
*خصائص النحاس *

النحاس قابل للطرق والسحب، ويتخلف في هذه الصفة عن الفضة والذهب فقط، ويفوق ما تبقى من الفلزات في هذه الميزة. ونظرا لجودة توصيل النحاس للكهربائية والحرارة، إضافة إلى قابليته للطرق والسحب، وكذلك اعتدال ثمنه بات النحاس أكثر العناصر شيوعا في استخدامات الآلات والمعدات على اختلاف أنواعها، وتعدد غاياتها. 
*تاريخ معدن النحاس *


عرف الإنسان النحاس الفطري الذي يوجد في الطبيعة في قطع حمراء نقية مخلوطة بالصخور منذ أكثر من عشرة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد. وهذا النحاس يحتوي على فقاعات هوائية كثيرة ولا يصلح لصنع الأدوات منه. ولقد تغلب سكان حوض الرافدين على هذا العيب وزادوا من صلابة النحاس الفطري بالطرق عليه بالحجارة في الألف السابع قبل الميلاد. وبدأ استخدامه في الأغراض المعيشية منذ حوالي ستة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد. واعتبر هذا التاريخ بداية لعصر حضاري جديد في تاريخ البشرية. 
ولقد تعلم الإنسان فن صهر الخامات قبل الألف السادسة قبل الميلاد، وشكلت بذلك الأدوات المعدنية بصب الفلز المصهور في قوالب مصنوعة من الحجر. وكان المصريون القدماء قد استخدموا النحاس في صنع أنابيب لتوصيل مياه الشرب، وأخرى لصرف المياه القذرة والفضلات من المنازل. فقد عثر الآثريون على ألف وثلاثمائة قدم من الأنابيب النحاسية في معبد هرم أبي صير (الأسرة الخامسة 2750-2625 ق.م). كما عثر على أنابيب مشابهة في آثار قصر كنوسوس بجزيرة كريت (1700-1400 ق.م.). 
وبمعرفة الإنسان طرق استخلاص النحاس وغيره من الفلزات من خاماتها ظهرت حرف ومهن جديدة. وظهرت طبقة أصحاب المناجم وصهر الخامات والنحاسين. وفي عصر الحضارة الإسلامية، استخدم النحاس في صناعة العملات كما استخدم أيضا في صناعة أواني الطعام وأوعية السوائل وأدوات الزينة. ولوقت ما، استخدم النحاس على مدى واسع في طلاء قاع السفن الخشبية حتى لا تتعرض للتلف. وكذلك استخدم في صنعة اللحام لمعدن الحديد . 
ويذكر البيروني من علماء القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي صفة استخدام النحاس كلحام للحديد فيقول في كتابه الجماهر: "لما كان النحاس لحام الحديد قال ذو القرنين "آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال ائتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا". 
ويستنكر البيروني استعمال النحاس في النقود والدراهم، وأن بعض دراهم النحاس قد تساوي دراهم الفضة، فيقول إن من مكادة الدهر مساواة القطرفية دراهم الفضة في السعر، وإربائها أحيانا عليها، وليست القطرفيات مضروبة من نحاس خلط فيها. 
ويشير البيروني إلى قيمة أحد خامات النحاس فيقول "وبزوريان معدن يعرف (بناوكردم) ـ وتعني قناة العقارب ـ" لما فيه من العقارب القتالة يخلص ذهبه أحيانا، ويخلط مع الناس أحيانا، وربما وجدا فيه متمايزين، لكن ذلك النحاس لا يخلو من ذهب فيه، ويخلص منه بالإحراق من كل منا دانق (0, 5 جرام) إلا أن قيمته، لما لم تفضل عن المنفعة ترك، ولم يتعرض له، ثم ليس لذلك النحاس المتروك ذهبه، مزية على غيره في شيء منه ". 
ولقد ثبت حديثا أن الخام الرئيسي للنحاس هو الكبريتيد المزدوج مع الحديد. أما الخامات الأخرى فهي كبريتيد النحاسوز، وكبريتيد النحاسيك، وأكسيد النحاسيك. ومن خامات النحاس الحجر الأخضر وهو المستعمل في الزينة. 
ويستخرج النحاس عرضا عند تعدين المعادن الأخرى. وهو يدخل في عدد من السبائك المفيدة، والمستعملة على نطاق واسع، وتتفاوت نسبه في هذه السبائك تفاوتا كبيرا. فالشبهان يتألف أساسا من النحاس والخارصين بنسب مختلفة تعتمد على نوع الشبهان المطلوب، والبرنجات تتألف من سبيكة نحاسية يدخل في تركيبها القصدير. وتستعمل سبائك النحاس والنيكل معا حيث يراد للسبيكة مقاومة التآكل. 
*استخدامات النحاس *

عبر التاريخ المدون، استخدم النحاس في صناعة العملات كما استخدم أيضا في صناعة أواني الطعام وأوعية السوائل وأدوات الزينة. ولوقت ما، استخدم النحاس على مدى واسع في طلاء قاع السفن الخشبية حتى لا تتعرض للتلف. 
كما استخدام النحاس بكثرة في خطوط وكابلات الكهرباء الخارجية وفي شبكات الأسلاك داخل البيوت وخيوط اللمبات والآلات الكهربائية مثل المولدات والمحركات وآلات ضبط السرعة والآلات المغناطيسية الكهربائية ومعدات الاتصال. كما استخدم أيضا في صناعة المرسبات الطباعية الكهربائية. وتستخدم كميات كبيرة من النحاس في صناعة الحرير الصناعي. 
كما يستخدم النحاس أيضا في صناعة العديد من الأصباغ وفي صناعة المبيدات الحشرية والمواد المبيدة للفطريات على الرغم من أنه يستبدل بالمواد الكيميائية العضوية الاصطناعية للوفاء بهذه الأغراض.


----------



## عبدالله8 (7 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المصبحي (20 يوليو 2006)

لام عليكم ورحمة الله .....

الف شكر ... على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة 
...
........ تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

رائع جدا يا مهندس الفلزات
الله يجزيك الخير
م.مجدي


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (19 يونيو 2007)

الأخ محمد حمزة:
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة. هل لديك معلومات على آلية تعتيق النحاس (تحويل لونه الى البرونزي) بالتحليل الكهربائي؟


----------



## مهند المالكي (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات . هل لديك كاب عن النحاس وسبائكه....


----------



## عرااااقية (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة 
النحاس يدخل في تكوين المزدوجات الحرارية thermo couples اذا كان لديك اي معلومات عنه فارجو ان تنزله مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس جلال (6 يوليو 2007)

يعتبر فلز النحاس الفلز التالي للذهب من حيث تاريخ الاكتشاف و الاستخدام و يمكن القول أن فلز النحاس قد أثار الانتباه و لفت الأنظار إليه لأنه يوجد في القشرة الأرضية في صورة نقية مقارنة بباقي العناصر .
و ربما تم استخلاص الإنسان للفلز في العصور القديمة عن طريق محض الصدفة , و يمكن أن نتصور أن الإنسان عندما كان يجلس في ذلك الزمن حول النار , و بعد أن خمدت و جنت , و عند تقليبه لبقايا النار ربما لاحظ وجود أجسام جامدة قوية ذات لمعان تشبه النحاس الموجود في القشرة الأرضية , و هذا الفلز – في الحقيقة كان أقرب إلى الخليطة من كونه فلز – قد نتج من اختزال بعض خامات الفلزات أو خليط بعض أكاسيد النحاس أو بعض الخلائط من الأكاسيد المختلفة المكونة غالباًً من أكسيدي النحاس و الزنك أو كربونات النحاس نظراً لألوانها التي ربما جذبت أنظار الإنسان القديم لما لها من ألوان متعددة جميلة .

كما أن استخدام فروع الأشجار الخضراء أسهم أو كان أساساً في عملية الاختزال , و من المحتمل أن غريزة حب الاستطلاع الكافية في الإنسان الأول – و الموجودة حتى إنسان اليوم – قد أدت إلى إعادة التجربة مرة ثانية و مرات عدة للتأكد من الناتج , و عند النجاح في الحصول على المنتج نفسه أو ما شابهه فلا بد أنه عندئذ قام بإعادة التجربة مع تغيير الظروف و تحسينها للحصول على الفلز أو سبائكه في صورة خواص أفضل و تناسب احتياجاته في ذلك الوقت و خاصة الأسلحة و المسامير المستخدمة في الكتابة آنذاك .
و لقد كان اكتشاف النحاس أو سبائكه , و من ثم استخلاصها و استخدامها في العصر الحجري الحديث في صناعة الأدوات و المعدات التي احتاجها الإنسان في ذلك الوقت كان أفضل من الأدوات المصنعة من الحجارة أو من الخشب و ذلك نظراً لما يتمتع به النحاس و سبائكه من خواص جيدة أهمها :
1-	أكثر صلابة و أشد مقاومة مقارنةً بالأحجار و فروع الأشجار .
2-	إمكانية استخدامها لفترات زمنية أطول من استخدام مثيلاتها غير المعدنية , دون تغيير كبير في شكلها أو كفاءة عملها .
3-	أخف وزناً و أسهل من حيث التعامل بها من الحجارة .
4-	إمكانية شحذها و الحصول منها على نصل حاد و قاطع .
5-	ذات مظهر و بريق أفضل من الحجارة و الخشب .
2-1 تاريخ النحاس :
لقد استخدم النحاس على أوسع نطاق في مصر القديمة قبل ( 5000 ) عام و كان استخدامه إما في صورة فلزية أو كأحد مركبات السبائك المستخدمة في ذلك الوقت , و الدليل على أن المصرين القدماء قد اكتشفوا النحاس و استخدموه هو أن اكتشاف النحاس كفلز طبيعي كان في صحراء مصر الشرقية حيث توجد خامات النحاس و من بينها فلزات النحاس في صورته الفطرية بجوار كربونات النحاس الخضراء التي جذبت إليها الأنظار في ذلك الوقت للمعدنين المصريين القدماء .
و توجد في مقبرة ( بسقارة ) من الأسرة الفرعونية الخامسة في مصر القديمة صورة وضح فيها استخدام القدماء للحجرات المغطاة مع وجود الهواء المدفوع بالفم خلال مواسير تتصل مباشرة بالنار , و لقد اكتشف الإنسان في ذلك الوقت أن عمليات التشكيل و التصنيع تكون أسهل عندما يكون الفلز أكثر طواعية , و يكون الفلز أكثر طواعية إذا سخن قبل طرقه و تشكيله , و كان هذا هو أساس المعالجات الحرارية ( التلدين ) فيما بعد .
و كما يظهر فإن الإنسان الأول قد استطاع الحصول على سبيكة البرونز ( النحاس و القصدير ) , و ليست هناك أية معلومات محددة عن كيفية الحصول على هذه السبيكة , هل كان ذلك بالصدفة حينما اختلطت عدة خامات مع بعضها البعض , أم أن الإنسان قد تعلم بسرعة طريقة الحصول على السبائك من الفلزات المختلفة و ذلك من خلال خلط نسب مختلفة منها معاً .
و لقد أمكن الحصول على قطعة من البرونز في مصر تعود إلى حوالي ( 3500 ) سنة قبل الميلاد , و يمكن فهم الحصول على سبيكة البرونز في ذلك العصر القديم نظراً لأن القصدير ممثلاً بمعدن الكاستريت و هو أكسيد القصدير (SnO2) يوجد متلازماً مع بعض خامات النحاس في كثير من مناطق الصحراء الشرقية في مصر و التي جابها المصريين القدماء طولاً و عرضاً من أجل البحث عن الذهب و النحاس , و الاحتمال القائم أن معدن الكاستريت الذي جمع مع النحاس و الذهب قد زج به في النار للتجربة , و من ثم مزج مع النحاس بعد انصهاره , فكانت سبيكة البرونز .


----------



## المهندس جلال (6 يوليو 2007)

أنا تخرجت حديثاً , و قد كان مشروعي التخرج عن النحاس .. و أنوي بإذن الله أن أكمل في مشروعي الماجستير عنه ... إلا أنني أحتاج إلى بعض المعلومات عن المعالجات الحرارية له ... و شكراً


----------



## محمد65 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ويستخدم النحاس مع الزنك لانتاج البراص ويتم التشكيل بواسطة الدرفله وهي من اهم عمليات تشكيل المعان مع اختلاف نوع الدرفله وطريقه تشكيل اما علي البارد او الساخن


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الاكيابى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mohame_ refaat (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس جلال والمهندس حمزة على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن هى فى نفس الوقت قديمة ارجو اسال المعلومات الخاصة بسبكة النحاس بالمعادن الاخرى
لان كل هذه المعلمات هى نبذة تاريخية عن النحاس


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ghnghjgyjhghngvjghjghjghj


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

fcghnbjlkjl,.kjllklill.jk


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

uikguikuikiuiiuiiuikui


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

hjlioliholiolioloiuooiuo


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ghjkguiklkl.kjll;l


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

huikhjiol;jkl;lkjl;io;l


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

jlkl;/lm.mk.hklliol


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

bhvujkknml;'pk'p['p['


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

bhukknl;hjcfytyu7yikk


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

yfgujhjkljhikluiuiiouio


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

fcghfgyjyfujhyujuyj


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

c fgbvnvbnvbnbvnbnn


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

b bnmhbjm,vhjmhj


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

vbnmbnmbnmbnm


----------



## محمدبدوى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

nm,nmnk,jbk,.m,.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان اختصار الموضوع ليتم نقلة الى مجلة المهندسين العرب حيث انني ارغب بادخال مواصفات الفلزات على شكل حلقات في اعداد المجلة
موضوع جيد ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ونود المزيد


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المساهمة


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من و بارك الله فيكم[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif])
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## عمرو طارق مختار (1 يناير 2010)

اريد معرفة استخدام النحاس والمنجنيز في مجال البترول
ولكم جزيل الشكر
رجاء الرد سريعأ


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (6 يناير 2010)

با رك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة
دمت بخير


----------

